# How long to smoke Thighs on my MES with ribs



## iceshark (Jan 12, 2010)

Going to be doing ribs with 3-2-1 method on my new mes  tomorrow. Want to do chicken thighs as well. Will be smoking at 225 deg.

What would be a good estimate of time to smoke the thighs. I am thinking not nearly as long as ribs?

Thank you


----------



## oneshot (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm thinkin about 1 1/2 to 2 hours time wise but that's only a guestimate.
You need to cook to a proper internal temp. of 165 to 170.
Always cook by temps. not time....Good luck!!!!


----------



## hoser (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm with oneshot....internal temp is everything. Don't even think about the time...smoke em to 165 so you're safe.


----------



## iceshark (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you. Seems like I used to do them for about 4 hours on my water smoker. I will cook to temp.


----------



## cruizer (Jan 12, 2010)

I would be careful on the placement of the thighs. Don't cook above the ribs unless the ribs are wrapped in foil. But I am a worry wart about contamination from poultry. Just my two cents.


----------



## reeko (Jan 12, 2010)

While I agree 100% to use internal temp, it is nice to have an estimate on smoke times in order to plan an approximate meal time.

For example, I would assume the chicken breasts should be about the same 1.5-2 hours, correct?

It is nice to smoke a lunch while doing a longer term smoke for example.


----------



## fishawn (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the 1.5-2 hour range is probably about right from my experience. If you leave the skin on, expect a "rubbery" skin,


----------



## nwdave (Jan 12, 2010)

Done a lot of Costco skinless/boneless thighs to TEMP, marinated in Yoshida's (of course) and you can figure about 2 - 2 1/2 hours, if everything is cooperative.  The last 1/2 hour or so, I like to hit 'em with some Yoshida's to whip them into shape (Do not use the old marinade, use fresh, safer).  Temp wise, I'm looking for about 155 to 160 before putting the finishing Yoshida's on them.  Bye the way, you ARE going to brine your chicken, aren't you?  Highly recommended.  Look up Badfrogs Poultry Brine article.  I've used this brine and it's turning out some excellent bird.  Now, go out there and smoke something.


----------



## ecodork (Jan 12, 2010)

Ya know I always thought I was just being real paranoid too, but last time I tried a bunch of turkey parts and chicken thighs and a brisket in the ECB (it was an ambitious day) I ended up getting kinda sick.  Luckily not really sick, but it ruined my day off and I ended up dumping everything including the brisket (which spent the smoke session being dripped on by the poultry).  This was pre-SMF days and before I tracked my problems with the ECB to using an extension cord (oops) and using the same circuit that runs the beer fridge and all the GFCI's in the house (double oops).  And it was the day we had remnants of a hurricane combined with a cold front and the ECB just couldn't get hot.  Now I'm on a propane smoker and know better by reading SMF.


----------



## iceshark (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. The ribs turned out very good. Only foiled and hour and they were fall off the bone good. Rub could have been heavier. I just bought Jeffs recipe so I will try with that this weekend.


Since I already smoked ribs I did not add wood for thighs. Still after 3 hours they were tender and great. was little worried at 185 degree reading when I took off.


----------

